
Why Facebook Is Not the Cure For Bad Comments - jamesjyu
http://gigaom.com/2011/03/07/why-facebook-is-not-the-cure-for-bad-comments/
======
orijing
Whenever an article (like this) presents a false dichotomy--either that
Facebook IS the cure or it isn't--I just roll my eyes.

Take a look:

> But the reality is that when it comes to improving blog comments, _anonymity
> really isn’t the issue_ — the biggest single factor that determines the
> quality of comments is whether the authors of a blog take part in them.

Attempts to boil down complex problems into a simple "this is the cause"
statement will be wrong.

~~~
hsmyers
I agree about the eye-roll, although in my case I tend to do that when the
subject is Facebook without regard to content. What I'm really curious about
and I mean no offense here is whether or not you last sentence is self-
referential?

~~~
orijing
Heh, the last sentence was a joke akin to "Absolutes are never absolute."

